# Netgear WNDA3100 problem?



## Mikusboi

Hello, I have this weird problem that I can't seem to fix... I installed the WNDA3100 USB Wireless through the setup CD, and it seemed to install fine, but when I try to access the application to check your network/connect it exits out automatically? I've tried downloading the latest driver and reinstalling but it still does the same thing.


----------



## 2xg

Hello,

Have you tried it on a different USB port?

Also, please disable any Firewalls/Security Software for now.

Please supply and post an ipconfig /all of your computer.
Click on Start => in Quick search box type cmd and press enter. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------



## Mikusboi

I will try all of that and get back to you, thank you for replying.


----------



## Mikusboi

Here are the results for the command prompt.
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Corrine>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : corrine-desktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-70-6D-83-B9

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : EasyTether Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-74-68-72

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 4:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys Wireless-G PCI Network Adapt
er with SpeedBooster
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-70-2E-16-6D

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Compact Wireless-G USB Network Adapt
er
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-9C-70-1B-4B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.12
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, September 21, 2010 12:45:57
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, September 22, 2010 12:45:
57 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Corrine>


----------



## Mikusboi

Oh and she's using a linksys adapter at the moment in the meantime while I this tries to get fixed.


----------



## 2xg

Well, I wanted to see the ipconfig /all coming from the Netgear adapter and not from the working one.

If the Spare USB network adapter is working, perhaps the issue is the Netgear Device, more a compatibility issue.


----------



## Mikusboi

Well we do have a Netgear router, so I would think it would be perfectly compatible. My dad and my computer have the same adapter and it seems to run just fine. Also, I tried to see if the adapter itself was defective by running it on my computer and it worked.I haven't tried installing it again without the firewall though, so I'll give that a try.


----------



## Mikusboi

Okay, still having problems. The first time I disabled the firewall the network finder ran and didn't disappear, but there were no networks available and such even though there are and the internet should work. I exited out, started that application again and it disappeared again.. and now it won't stay up again. I ran the ipconfig and all the results were the same even with the Netgear plugged in. I went to the device manager and I noticed that the Netgear adapter wasn't there and now that I think about it some steps weren't there in the installation. There wasn't even a dialog box to tell me it was finished and there was no connecting to networks during the installation. It downloaded the driver, ect., then it went back to the installation main screen. 

Also, whereas when I installed the same adapter to my dad's and my computer an orange light lit up and it would blink. With this computer, when you plug it in, the light is on but isn't blinking and the both the blue and orange lights are on.


----------



## 2xg

From Device Manager uninstall all USB Controllers, restart the computer, then let Windows reinstall the drivers for USB Controllers then try reinstalling the USB Netgear device.


----------



## Mikusboi

Now at the part where it usually stops in the installation it says a message that the installation failed.


----------



## 2xg

Try installing the USB wireless adapter from Safe Mode with Networking by restarting your computer, Tap F8 and select this option. Also, prior to this, click on Start and type *msconfig* press enter click Services, locate ay Anti-Virus or Security Software that you have and Disable them for now by unchecking off the box.

==================
If it's still the same issue then it's time for *sfc /scannow *. Here's a guide.


----------



## Mikusboi

This computer has to be stupid or something. There have been soo many things wrong with it, I think I'll just convince her to get a new one. But anyways, first I tried to run the msconfig and change the services but it says I have to administrator. I ran as administrator and it didn't work.. So I just disabled the firewalls anyways and applied and ignored the message. Then I turned off the computer and pressed f8 to run it into safe mode and it took like 3 reboots until it recognized that I pressed f8. Then I tried installing the netgear adapter software and got the same error. Then I ran command prompt as administrator, did sfc /scannow and I got this error... 0x000006ba [The RPC server is unavailable].


----------



## 2xg

What is the Operating System including the version? Do you have the DVD or Restore CD's that came with the computer?


----------



## Mikusboi

It's Windows XP Service pack 3. I don't know if she still has the restore CD or not. But she got a Linksys PCI Wireless G with Rangebooster now and it seems to be working fine. I wonder why it wouldn't recognize the Netgear..


----------



## johnwill

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------

